# my interior



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

getting interior did heres some pics so far...should be done this week ill post some more pics :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

thats fuckin nice got any pics of the dash?


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

thats bad did u put fabric over everything


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

thats all i got for now..post some more this week some time...itll be ready for easter...


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

this is my car before for those who dont know it...interior is not that red as it looks either just to those who would look and say that shit dont match it matches car good in person...


----------



## dittylopez (Mar 19, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

bright!!!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

looks good


fuzzy ass camera :nono:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

looks good... but IMO I would do it 2 tone. Thats kind of a little much on the same red. Could be just cause of the camera though. Stuff usually looks 10x better in person anyway!


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

doing it urself?? looks nice


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

NOW THAT IS ORIGINAL !!!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

the dvd player down by the drivers side legs is cool.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

fuzzy cameras not good for la raza :nono: :nono: 

coulda been worse though he emailed em to me 20 times bigger then the size posted so all i seen was red :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: jp

lookin clean big bro, on that way to buildin a hell of a show car keep it up


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

tomorrow final production of my interior is done will take pics friday or saturday when car is cleaned and ready to roll out on sunday morning to look for easter eggs...


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

i like your old interior better :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

thats a wrap just have little adjustment to make but for for now interior is done...thanks for all who like...  :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

nice!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

THAT'S SOME GANGSTA ASS TWEED YA GOT THERE :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: QUESTION THOUGH WITH NO DISREPECT INTENDED
WHAT MADE YOU CHOOSE TWEED? (GETTING READY TO DO MINE AND CAN'T THINK OF WHAT KIND OF MATERIAL TO USE) TAKING OUT THE CRUSH VELVET


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

was lookin for that clean look..porbably gonna be a bitch if ever gets dirty though...


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

shittin on em 
that looks so good man, big ups


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

i saw pics of the white before ... imo i think you should have kept it - the white set off the red on the outside so nicely


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

and is the panel that cover the cluster removeable?


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Apr 6 2007, 11:52 AM~7631144
> *i saw pics of the white before ... imo i think you should have kept it - the white set off the red on the outside so nicely
> *


i bought the white one off of him... its for my black n white cutlass...


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Apr 5 2007, 11:05 PM~7629054
> *was lookin for that clean look..porbably gonna be a bitch if ever gets dirty though...
> *


COOL I'M FROM MI SO YOU KNOW WE ARE ALWAYS BEHIND IS THAT WHAT 
EVERYONE IN CA GOINDG WITH OTHER THAN GLASSS


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i love the paint job u got goin on the ride, and personally i like this interior better than the white.. theres just one thing u need to top it off and thats the trim around the headunit :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

yeah im going to buy a new deck pretty soon..just have that in there for now thanks for all positive feedback much appreciated...just need to charge batterys make sure ball joint/suspension is ready/tight and rollin out on easter...


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

love it badass


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

thanks charged and ready for tomorrow..


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

damn nice car, love the interior. you might have given me some ideas :biggrin: 
can you tell us who did the seat skins?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

the only bad thing about tweed is that it frays very easy.I love that interior.also becarful cus it snags


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

me like


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

that car is beautiful


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

thanks just got in from cruisin it lots of people like it at the park today..had lots of fun in my new interior...its officially broken in...


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

must be nice 2 live in califas....
ey gabriel the white interior i bought from u... what shop wrapped it? im just curious thanks homie


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

nice work homie 
i like it :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

YOU GOT ANY PICS OF THE TRUNK. DID YOU USE TWEED IN THERE?


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

no trunk work yet but thats next mmm...still thinkin on how to do??


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

nice cant go wrong with tweed or leather


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

real nice. it would have relly set it off, if another shade of red tweed was used to give it that two tone look. I like that tweed look too. I also have it in my ride. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Apr 1 2007, 11:14 PM~7599399
> *getting interior did heres some pics so far...should be done this week ill post some more pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT LOOKS NICE BRO. I WANT TO GO WITH A NICE CLOTH INTERIOR VS. THE VINYL, JUST THE FACT BECAUSE ITS NOT MUCH OF A HASSEL AT TIMES...BUT YET AGAIN I HAVE ALL WHITE :uh: ....I WOULD LIKE TO DO ANOTHER COLOR, BUT THE WHITE JUST STANDS OUT MORE AND LOOKS CLEAN AS FUCK, BUT IS A BITCH TO KEEP CLEAN :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Apr 1 2007, 09:14 PM~7599399
> *getting interior did heres some pics so far...should be done this week ill post some more pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT LOOKS SICK BRO, YOU'RE FROM BAKO? I LIVE IN WASCO  I'M ACTUALLY LOOKING FOR AN UPHOLSTERY SHOP RIGHT NOW   WHO DID YOURS?


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

a guy named joe on brundage..get at me i can get you his number...


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 12 2007, 10:07 AM~7674192
> *SHIT LOOKS NICE BRO. I WANT TO GO WITH A NICE CLOTH INTERIOR VS. THE VINYL, JUST THE FACT BECAUSE ITS NOT MUCH OF A HASSEL AT TIMES...BUT YET AGAIN I HAVE ALL WHITE :uh: ....I WOULD LIKE TO DO ANOTHER COLOR, BUT THE WHITE JUST STANDS OUT MORE AND LOOKS CLEAN AS FUCK, BUT IS A BITCH TO KEEP CLEAN :uh:
> *


post up a pic of ur's homie


----------



## brad4372 (Apr 14, 2004)

nice job looks really clean!


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Real nice man. :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

That a clean interior homie


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

tweed gets nasty after awhile, nice paint though.


----------



## wiCKeD- GHOST (Sep 4, 2007)

thas a kick butt interior :cheesy: u have more pixx of ur car what color paint is that BTW's??


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Apr 2 2007, 01:54 PM~7602880
> *the dvd player down by the drivers side legs is cool.
> *


Did I miss a picture? I'm stll looking for the "dvd player down by the drivers side legs".


----------



## 78 tony (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Apr 5 2007, 02:16 PM~7625105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM LOOKS FUKIN NICE HOW MUCH :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

the guy charged me like 1200$$but he said next time it would be more???


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## browninthe810 (Mar 19, 2007)

im not to big of a fan of red but that shits niceeeeeee !!!!!
gotta love that paint job who did it ?


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

candy andy from bakersfield...


----------



## browninthe810 (Mar 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

shit looks good good luck at the shows :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

good lookin interior same guy did mine but in blue and gray tweed came out kool


----------

